# OK, y'all...skool me...........................



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

I have noticed that what we called "croakers" in NC are apparently called "whiting" in my newly adopted state of SC; I have checked the local info centers and found that croakers/whiting appear have the same shape and dorsal fin alignment. I've only been fishing for about 50 years and still don't know everything there is to know (does anyone??)....so.....my brothers and sisters...eddycate me; WTH is the diff???

TIA, GC Guy


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Croakers and whiting are different...but sorta look similar. Caught on the same baits, croaker will usually take cut bait more often, though I've caught my biggest whiting on cut mullet.

Croaker, especially the smaller ones, have hard and sharp gills they flare when you grab 'em. We occasionally see eating size ones down here but they do often up north. 

Here's a link to color pics of a lot of the members of the drum family (black & red drum, weakfish, specks, spot, croaker, several whiting species, ect) we see around here, scroll down some and you'll see them. 

http://www.theoutdoorlodge.com/fishing/species/croakers.html

Small croakers make an excellent live or cut bait. Whiting are OK if you can't find anything else.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Whiting..aka sea mullet, Northern / Southern Kingfish taste a lot better than them croakers. Croakers have an irony smell and make a croaking noise when handled. The gill plates on a croaker will alos expand when threatened.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

heh, croakers croak, and whiting have a thing that pokes out from their bottom lip, to put it simply.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Also most whiting we see have the extra long first fin on their dorsal. See the picture.


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

Croakers croak, whitings dont? Isn't that simple enough???


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

No Bait Steve said:


> Croakers croak, whitings dont? Isn't that simple enough???


Duh, yeah...I was talking about their appearance, but tks for ur input.

:fishing: 
GC


----------

